# I don't "expect" tips, but...



## novadrivergal (Oct 8, 2015)

This happened Saturday night.

For starters, the girl who is the account holder was too drunk to put the pickup point in correctly, so her friend called to direct me to their actual location. I know, I know, I should have canceled. But it was a surge fare and I have a soft spot for drunk girls, having been one. So I went to where Drunk Girl was. She hugged her friend, slobbering "I loooove you," then got in the car, followed by Embarrassed Boyfriend.

The ride was fairly uneventful until I got to their street. Then the girl says "Please stop the car." I answer, "But the GPS says we're a couple of blocks away, is it wrong?" She says, "I'm going to be sick."

Of course I stopped immediately. Thank goodness it was a quiet side street. She opened the door and puked on the street. I thanked her sincerely for not puking in my car. I told Boyfriend there was water in the seatback that might make her feel better. He thanked me. I handed him some napkins and he thanked me again. I waited until the girl was done with several rounds of puking and made sympathetic noises. Boyfriend directed me to their condo, which has a weird GPS-confounding entrance.

Can you believe the ****er didn't tip me?!!!! I don't really blame Drunk Girl given her state, but the guy was a total dick not to tip me. Seriously, if I were with a date or a friend who puked I would throw at least a 20 at the driver. What is wrong with these people?


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

novadrivergal said:


> This happened Saturday night.
> 
> For starters, the girl who is the account holder was too drunk to put the pickup point in correctly, so her friend called to direct me to their actual location. I know, I know, I should have canceled. But it was a surge fare and I have a soft spot for drunk girls, having been one. So I went to where Drunk Girl was. She hugged her friend, slobbering "I loooove you," then got in the car, followed by Embarrassed Boyfriend.
> 
> ...


Maybe he doesn't carry cash? I know I don't. That's why I like using uber. You expected something after all that, don't deny it.

Your post made me chuckle a little. It reminds me of posts like "I'm not racist, but..."


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Don't expect tips. 
Uber poisoned the water. 

Be grateful when you get tips. 
There it is.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> Maybe he doesn't carry cash? I know I don't.


Would someone explain to me why an adult would make a habit of not having any money in their pocket?


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Backdash said:


> Would someone explain to me why an adult would make a habit of not having any money in their pocket?


I don't like paying cash. I don't remember the last time I paid cash for anything.. However, I always have $50-70 in my wallet for emergencies.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Backdash said:


> Would someone explain to me why an adult would make a habit of not having any money in their pocket?


Lol really? Not necessary to carry cash nowadays. If I get robbed, they get nothing. Cards, I can cancel. My ID? Well, if they try breaking into my home, something will be waiting for them.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> Lol really? Not necessary to carry cash nowadays. If I get robbed, they get nothing. Cards, I can cancel. My ID? Well, if they try breaking into my home, something will be waiting for them.


I get that it's not necessary. Many things are not necessary. I'm asking why you choose not to carry cash. I'm sure it's not for fear of getting robbed. 
So you carry no money on your person ever?

I'm really trying to understand what the burden of cash in pocket is that would determine not carrying any.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Backdash said:


> I get that it's not necessary. Many things are not necessary. I'm asking why you choose not to carry cash. I'm sure it's not for fear of getting robbed.
> So you carry no money on your person ever?
> 
> I'm really trying to understand what the burden of cash in pocket is that would determine not carrying any.


I get my money direct deposited into my account. My bills are automatically deducted from my account and nothing I buy requires to be purchased by cash only, except my haircuts. I'm too busy to go to an atm or stop at the bank.

Yes, I do not carry CASH on me. It should not be that difficult of a concept to grasp.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> Yes, I do not carry CASH on me. It should not be that difficult of a concept to grasp.


Look, of course I understand the concept and I don't care that you don't carry cash. If as you say, the reason is only your haircuts require cash and your too busy to go an ATM or bank then so be it. Chicago is not much different than NYC, banks and ATMs literally everywhere. No matter though, if your too busy for a bank or ATM stop then it makes sense. It's all good, no judging going on here.

I only want to understand why an adult would choose not to have a penny in his pocket, or five twenty dollar bills in their wallet for the unexpected or an emergency.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

novadrivergal said:


> This happened Saturday night.
> 
> For starters, the girl who is the account holder was too drunk to put the pickup point in correctly, so her friend called to direct me to their actual location. I know, I know, I should have canceled. But it was a surge fare and I have a soft spot for drunk girls, having been one. So I went to where Drunk Girl was. She hugged her friend, slobbering "I loooove you," then got in the car, followed by Embarrassed Boyfriend.
> 
> ...


Maybe he felt the surge fare was compensation enough


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Backdash said:


> Look, of course I understand the concept and I don't care that you don't carry cash. If as you say, the reason is only your haircuts require cash and your too busy to go an ATM or bank then so be it. Chicago is not much different than NYC, banks and ATMs literally everywhere. No matter though, if your too busy for a bank or ATM stop then it makes sense. It's all good, no judging going on here.
> 
> I only want to understand why an adult would choose *not to have a penny in his pocket*, or five twenty dollar bills in their wallet for the unexpected or an emergency.


Honestly I have coins...like quarters for meters when I'm riding with friends. I would never give that as tips, much less pennies b/c my sister used to work in a restaurant and said folks hated getting tipped in coins. Or just change that I get when I do spend cash...but that's because I anticipated it.

Most place accepts card and because I have had my wallet stolen before, I just don't carry cash with me.

If I know a place needs cash, I'll make a point to try and get to an atm and if not, than whatever. I don't do business with them.

recently I had a twenty (not sure why) but I wanted to tip the uber driver, he didn't want to break my twenty for tip, true story.

Another time I had a five, the uber driver was okay with taking that.

Point is, there are good folks out there. Some with expectations, some without.

I think it's good to have expectations as long as you're prepared for the absence of.


----------



## mandreyka (Sep 25, 2015)

novadrivergal said:


> This happened Saturday night.
> 
> For starters, the girl who is the account holder was too drunk to put the pickup point in correctly, so her friend called to direct me to their actual location. I know, I know, I should have canceled. But it was a surge fare and I have a soft spot for drunk girls, having been one. So I went to where Drunk Girl was. She hugged her friend, slobbering "I loooove you," then got in the car, followed by Embarrassed Boyfriend.
> 
> ...


2 blocks away? Puked out your door and you let them back in? I would of said your close enough, walk it off 1 star


----------



## Muki (Oct 15, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> Lol really? Not necessary to carry cash nowadays. If I get robbed, they get nothing. Cards, I can cancel. My ID? Well, if they try breaking into my home, something will be waiting for them.


I agree with others, I think the idea of an adult having zero cash on them is weird to me. I rarely use cash myself, but always keep at least $40 on me. You never know what could come up. Since a couple bills in my wallet doesn't add much to its weight or thickness, I see no reason not to have some currency in there. The threat of robbery on any given day is so unlikely it's not even a serious consideration. Besides, not having at least a few bills may make the robber angry and more likely to shoot you. Or some will just force you to an ATM at gunpoint and make you empty your account to the daily max.

Btw, I've noticed in a number of your post you really seem to be an apologist for non-tipping passengers.


----------



## Skawpio (Nov 27, 2015)

Backdash said:


> Would someone explain to me why an adult would make a habit of not having any money in their pocket?


I'm with you on this! A card won't allow you to pay cover at a club, pay a friend that 20 you owe, or (more importantly) tip your Uber driver. I have friends that will have a million dollars in the bank, but NEVER have a dollar on their person. Thumbs down to them.


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

I carry a square reader for u mfers that say "I don't carry cash"


----------



## HOUTXRon (Aug 23, 2015)

novadrivergal said:


> This happened Saturday night.
> 
> For starters, the girl who is the account holder was too drunk to put the pickup point in correctly, so her friend called to direct me to their actual location. I know, I know, I should have canceled. But it was a surge fare and I have a soft spot for drunk girls, having been one. So I went to where Drunk Girl was. She hugged her friend, slobbering "I loooove you," then got in the car, followed by Embarrassed Boyfriend.
> 
> ...


He was a ****er so he probably did tip her later on. Better her than you!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Adbam said:


> I carry a square reader for u mfers that say "I don't carry cash"


I do too but when you tell them you have it only about one in ten actually says let's use it. The rest still don't tip.


----------



## Muki (Oct 15, 2015)

Skawpio said:


> I'm with you on this! A card won't allow you to pay cover at a club, pay a friend that 20 you owe, or (more importantly) tip your Uber driver


But coldrider will claim he never pays a cover, never owes friend $20 and certainly has no need to tip Uber!


----------



## UberEddie2015 (Nov 2, 2015)

if they don't want us to accept tips how about charging $1.00 a passenger for every passenger other than the first pasenger.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Muki said:


> But coldrider will claim he never pays a cover, never owes friend $20 and certainly has no need to tip Uber!


Ever heard of chase quickpay? Stay mad


----------



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

UberEddie2015 said:


> if they don't want us to accept tips how about charging $1.00 a passenger for every passenger other than the first pasenger.


Well said! Why not? There's certainly room for upward movement on the cost to the rider. Without impunity, the powers at hand can add $1.60 per ride to cover the cost of background checks and such, the SAFE RIDER FEE, then why not let the drivers get a little extra for simular purposes, like a SAFE DRIVERS FEE a SDF. This little amount of $2.40 per ride to help cover the cost of vehicle maintenance, safty checks and such. These very costs tips could fund.
Uber says "we want more money, lets disguise it as a safe rider free"
Drivers say "we want more money, lets disguise it as a safe drivers fee"


----------



## UberEddie2015 (Nov 2, 2015)

Sorry but most of the people who say they don't have cash, don't want to tip you. They know they take UBER and can easily have 4 $5 bills at home and grab 2 when going out but they CHOOSE not to. Most UBER pax are cheap people that want a cheap ride. Clear and simple. If rideshare went away they wouldn't use taxis as they are too expensive. 

Cheap pax want cheap fares and do not want to tip.


----------



## UberEddie2015 (Nov 2, 2015)

UBER calls us partners but what partner raises thier price (SRF) and gives you none of the profit. We are not partners, we are the slave they are the master. Just like any other job. They fool you into thinking you make the rules. The only thing you decide is when and where you work. They are in charge of everything else and you must follow those rules.


----------



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

UberEddie2015 said:


> Sorry but most of the people who say they don't have cash, don't want to tip you. They know they take UBER and can easily have 4 $5 bills at home and grab 2 when going out but they CHOOSE not to. Most UBER pax are cheap people that want a cheap ride. Clear and simple. If rideshare went away they wouldn't use taxis as they are too expensive.
> 
> Cheap pax want cheap fares and do not want to tip.


i dont mind when the pax says "sorry i dont have cash to tip you", i smile and say " no worries, i have a pay here swipe, whats the amount you would like to tip"


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> Maybe he doesn't carry cash? I know I don't. That's why I like using uber. You expected something after all that, don't deny it.
> 
> Your post made me chuckle a little. It reminds me of posts like "I'm not racist, but..."


ColdRider, do you tip? What if a driver tells you they have a Square Register reader?


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> ColdRider, do you tip? What if a driver tells you they have a Square Register reader?


I don't. I'm not sure what I would say, it has never been mentioned to me before. Maybe I would say something like "That's nice. Not sure why you're bringing it up but good for you!" Or something along those lines.


----------



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> I don't. I'm not sure what I would say, it has never been mentioned to me before. Maybe I would say something like "That's nice. Not sure why you're bringing it up but good for you!" Or something along those lines.


Coldrider, what would you say if a driver asks you "why don't you tip"


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

ubreduberdoo said:


> Coldrider, what would you say if a driver asks you "why don't you tip"


I would ask why he/she is mentioning tips, I don't bring it up. Uber states we don't have to. Either way, apparently some of you drivers make over $1k per week.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm also one that carries no cash and I have several reasons not to. 

Now if I know I'll be somewhere that I need to tip, restaurant, car wash, Goober ride, etc. etc. I always take cash and I ALWAYS tip for service rendered.


----------



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> I would ask why he/she is mentioning tips, I don't bring it up. Uber states we don't have to. Either way, apparently some of you drivers make over $1k per week.


Nice try on the deflection at the end. So to be clear your answer to the driver asking you why don't you tip would be " why are you mentioning tips?* Uber says* we don't have to tip" .. news flash!! Tips are never required anytime, anywhere with anybody; except when specifically included in a check. That said, do you not tip the taxi drivers, dancers, bar tenders, waitresses, maids, butlers, doormen, barber's etc.? I suspect you do. But why? *Society says* we dont have to tip. But you do it; to express gratitude for being serviced in one way or another. So why not the Uber driver?
Actually, what uber says is "no need to tip". Uber uses this particular phrase as a bullet point within the tagline cashless & convenient. Customers are lead to believe a tip is included but it's really just Uber holding to their cashless platform. 
So if a driver asks you "ColdRider, why don't you tip?" Perhaps you should say "because as in any service, it's my option not to" or "because apparently some of you drivers make over $1k a week".


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

ubreduberdoo said:


> Nice try on the deflection at the end. So to be clear your answer to the driver asking you why don't you tip would be " why are you mentioning tips?* Uber says* we don't have to tip" .. news flash!! Tips are never required anytime, anywhere with anybody; except when specifically included in a check. That said, do you not tip the taxi drivers, dancers, bar tenders, waitresses, maids, butlers, doormen, barber's etc.? I suspect you do. But why? *Society says* we dont have to tip. But you do it; to express gratitude for being serviced in one way or another. So why not the Uber driver?
> Actually, what uber says is "no need to tip". Uber uses this particular phrase as a bullet point within the tagline cashless & convenient. Customers are lead to believe a tip is included but it's really just Uber holding to their cashless platform.
> So if a driver asks you "ColdRider, why don't you tip?" Perhaps you should say "because as in any service, it's my option not to" or "because apparently some of you drivers make over $1k a week".


Like I've said before, waiters and bartenders make like $5/hour. Do you make that? That's why they get tipped. You guys act like I have all this time and money to go out all the time lol. I go to school and work. I eat at home and I drink when the semester is over.


----------



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> Like I've said before, waiters and bartenders make like $5/hour. Do you make that? That's why they get tipped. You guys act like I have all this time and money to go out all the time lol. I go to school and work. I eat at home and I drink when the semester is over.


"You guys act like...." dude, you're here in this forum on this thread as part of a discussion. people respond and react to your responses and reactions and here we are. I don't think any of us really care what you do and how you operate within your lifestyle or your justifications there of. Every driver here can show you an hour or several for that matter where he or she made less than $5. Let's see, here is a scenario every driver here has had. We get a ping it happens to be you Cold Rider. We drive 5 miles to pick you up to drive you to your barber a block or two away. Drivers payout $3.20 minus expenses(even less in some markets). 1 hour passes from the time your ping was excepted to the next ping received. Looks much like less than $5 for that hour. It happens all the time. Do you think to throw the driver a few bucks to even get to that $5 level,? Or a few bucks to say thanks for driving me when in fact I could have walked. Apparently not. By the way, do you tip your barber, who in fact may be the owner of the shop making $1k per week. Or that bar tender who happens to own the bar, you still tip him, no? Of course you do. The point is gratuity for service, saying thank you for your service, regardless of the underlying earnings.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

ubreduberdoo said:


> "You guys act like...." dude, you're here in this forum on this thread as part of a discussion. people respond and react to your responses and reactions and here we are. I don't think any of us really care what you do and how you operate within your lifestyle or your justifications there of. Every driver here can show you an hour or several for that matter where he or she made less than $5. Let's see, here is a scenario every driver here has had. We get a ping it happens to be you Cold Rider. We drive 5 miles to pick you up to drive you to your barber a block or two away. Drivers payout $3.20 minus expenses(even less in some markets). 1 hour passes from the time your ping was excepted to the next ping received. Looks much like less than $5 for that hour. It happens all the time. Do you think to throw the driver a few bucks to even get to that $5 level,? Or a few bucks to say thanks for driving me when in fact I could have walked. Apparently not. By the way, do you tip your barber, who in fact may be the owner of the shop making $1k per week. Or that bar tender who happens to own the bar, you still tip him, no? Of course you do. The point is gratuity for service, saying thank you for your service, regardless of the underlying earnings.


5 miles to pick me up? Lmao, there's plenty or drivers a couple blocks away whenever I request a ride. I don't take an uber to the barber, I can walk for that.

Of course I tip the bartender/owner? Wow, you must really know me. My barber has to rent his place. I'm sure those expenses are way more than your corolla. See, I can make assumptions too.


----------



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> 5 miles to pick me up? Lmao, there's plenty or drivers a couple blocks away whenever I request a ride. I don't take an uber to the barber, I can walk for that.
> 
> Or course I tip the bartender/owner? Wow, you must really know me. My barber has to rent his place. I'm sure those expenses are way more than your corolla. See, I can make assumptions too.


There's been many of times we've driven five miles to take a rider a few blocks. Its not uncommon around here. The point is, whether it's you or some other rider, a short trip that only pays $3.20 minus expenses is less than $5 per hour. A monetary reference you made.
("waiters and bartenders make like $5/hour. Do you make that?") You asked and I'm simply showing yes, drivers do make that or less in lots of cases.
While You celebrate over "Uber says" and the fact you can get a ride for near nothing and show no gratitude for it, drivers will continue to quit or move forward. The ones that move forward will give the proper ratings to ungratifying riders as yourself. As a result, in time, the less than stellar rated riders requests go unaccepted creating demand and surge pricing. One way or another you will pay. Why not make it easy, just thank your driver with a tip, get your 5 and out. I bet you will actually feel good about it, the driver sure will.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

ubreduberdoo said:


> There's been many of times we've driven five miles to take a rider a few blocks. Its not uncommon around here. The point is, whether it's you or some other rider, a short trip that only pays $3.20 minus expenses is less than $5 per hour. A monetary reference you made.
> ("waiters and bartenders make like $5/hour. Do you make that?") You asked and I'm simply showing yes, drivers do make that or less in lots of cases.
> While You celebrate over "Uber says" and the fact you can get a ride for near nothing and show no gratitude for it, drivers will continue to quit or move forward. The ones that move forward will give the proper ratings to ungratifying riders as yourself. As a result, in time, the less than stellar rated riders requests go unaccepted creating demand and surge pricing. One way or another you will pay. Why not make it easy, just thank your driver with a tip, get your 5 and out. I bet you will actually feel good about it, the driver sure will.


You guys are getting one minimum fare ping per hour? Sucks man, I usually request for a ten mile ride. I have nothing to do with your markets being saturated. A lot of people are signing up to drive because they think it's easy money. What do you expect? More supply, less demand, rates get cut. But when you guys hit a big surge, oh boy! You guys are not complaining then.

Gratitude? I say thank you all the time.


----------



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

Dude, you can deflect all you want with your senseless rhetoric. Though we can give you credit on one thing; this being your inept ability to make valid points. It's perfect!!!
I'm truly sorry for the stress you will incur in every uber ride you take from this point forward. Please keep in mind, relief is only a tip away.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

ubreduberdoo said:


> Dude, you can deflect all you want with your senseless rederic. Though we can give you credit on one thing; this being your inept ability to make valid points. It's perfect!!!
> I'm truly sorry for the stress you will incur in every uber ride you take from this point forward. Please keep in mind, relief is only a tip away.


Rhetoric*


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> Am I insulting you? Did I call you a simpleton or something? Sorry the truth hurts brother.


Not directly, but you seem to take pleasure in "twisting the knife" on all Uber drivers, collectively.

Other than for those quasi-sadistic purposes, why do you post on these forums?


----------



## HOUTXRon (Aug 23, 2015)

An unrelated question ColdRider, why did you slap that driver around?

Was he asking for a tip?


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

ColdRider is a cab driver. Stop feeding the troll.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> ColdRider is a cab driver. Stop feeding the troll.


Troll? Cab driver? LOL at you!


HOUTXRon said:


> An unrelated question ColdRider, why did you slap that driver around?
> 
> Was he asking for a tip?


It was a hammer fist by the way. I just wanted to traumatize little cabana boy lmao.


----------



## radzer0 (Oct 26, 2015)

novadrivergal said:


> This happened Saturday night.
> 
> For starters, the girl who is the account holder was too drunk to put the pickup point in correctly, so her friend called to direct me to their actual location. I know, I know, I should have canceled. But it was a surge fare and I have a soft spot for drunk girls, having been one. So I went to where Drunk Girl was. She hugged her friend, slobbering "I loooove you," then got in the car, followed by Embarrassed Boyfriend.
> 
> ...


This is a case where your tip was no puke in the car. Be glad it was that much. Could have been much worse.


----------



## kmartinez3218 (Sep 26, 2015)

Backdash said:


> Would someone explain to me why an adult would make a habit of not having any money in their pocket?


I can't explain it , to me it's not logical. I for one do not buy smalls with my debit card. In our area we have lots of mom and pop stores and stations. Since I accept cc and have a machine I know the processing costs. We also have stations that give lower gas prices of paying cash most of the time it's 10 cents to 20 per gallon depends which station.

Also bank debit cards have daily swipe limits. There was a time when getting my van out of transmission shop my debit card declined. It was 1100 swiped, hubby in the morning put gas and same morning he paid light, water, gas bill plus did a debit for mortgage. I was SOL the bank refused to lift the daily limit over the phone. So the shop drove me to the bank to do a cash withdraw, now again this was a privately owned business a chain probably would have told me to come back tomarrow.

Then we have cc daily limits I have a 5k limit on a chase card but it's daily limit is 300.

The only cc I know of without a swipe daily limit is AMX and that cards processing fees are insane. I swiped a 12k transaction from a customer purchasing a car, it's processing fees 526 dollars, hell I don't take those anymore.

My cards also been blocked before, because I live in one County and used it when into nashville which is another County and used it for lunch, throughout the day I get to franklin tn again another County and swipe for some makeup at a store only in that mall. The bank froze the card.

I don't rely on my cards not even my debit card it can be blocked by a bank in a quickness


----------

